

EE to double 4G download speeds in UK - verygoodyear
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/9/4196128/ee-doubles-4g-lte-speeds-ahead-of-rival-launches

======
verygoodyear
Good news - although their download caps are pathetic so you're just gonna hit
them quicker.

Was more interested in how carrier aggregation works though. Quite
interesting: <http://www.3gpp.org/Carrier-Aggregation-explained>

EDIT: Probably a better explanation: [http://www.radio-
electronics.com/info/cellulartelecomms/lte-...](http://www.radio-
electronics.com/info/cellulartelecomms/lte-long-term-evolution/4g-lte-
advanced-carrier-channel-aggregation.php)

